# Wally



## DazyDaizee (Oct 5, 2009)

I lost my 2.5 year old bunny on 9/23/09 after over a week long battle with GI issues. We still don't know what caused his problems. It has been a terrible year for us. We have several pets and have lost at least one almost every month. Though it still isn't easy, we can cope with the loss of a pet who is elderly, who has lived a long, happy life. We expected to lose some pets this year due to their old age, and those with chronic medical conditions. We did not expect to lose Wallace.

On my one day off I found Wally under a chair in the living room soaked in urine and diarrhea, sudden onset, he'd been fine the night before. That night we took him to an emergency vet. He was hospitalized for 3 days. When he was finally sent home he seemed better for a day, then a little worse. Back to the vet. Another medication and fluids were added. He would seem better in the morning, then get worse at night. There didn't seem to be any real change overall, until he took a drastic turn for the worse. He went to his regular vet through an emergency appointment the next morning and died after a few hours of hospitalization. 

Wally came to us six months ago as a "special needs" foster bunny with a head tilt. I'd worked with the rabbit rescue prior, but the passing of my 8 year old Angora prompted me to get involved again, to help another rabbit. Wally was my third foster, and I knew the day I met him that I wouldn't be able to give him up. My dutch, Toot, (after some major resistance, having just lost her bunny companion) bonded extremely well with Wally.

Wally was the epitome of innocence. He was a genuinely sweet rabbit who enjoyed every aspect of his life. He learned fast and conquered obstacles like slippery floors and staircases in a timely and dignified manner. He learned his name quickly and would come to us when we called him. He made a huge impact on visitors, even those who weren't big fans of rabbits or animals in general. Everyone who met him commented on how sweet and special he was. There was an ongoing joke about Wally's similarities with Detective Goran of CSI for his classic perpendicular stance. It was impossible to look at that rabbit without smiling.

Wally had terrible luck. He was born at the rabbit rescue after his mother (and several others) were rescued from terrible conditions. He lived at the rescue for 2 years. During that time he contracted an illness that caused his head tilt. He was treated but the head tilt remained. He then developed an abscess from one of the injectable treatments used. He underwent surgery to remove the abscess while I was fostering him. After the surgery, I officially adopted him. Toot did not make the bonding process easy, but once the hard part was over, he was happy to have a loyal rabbit companion. 

We gave Wally the best life we could while we had him, but 6 months was much too short a time for such a sweet rabbit. I feel incredibly guilty that I couldn't save him. I know that I tried to make the best decisions possible regarding his care, but for me that isn't enough and I will always ask "what if...". He deserved so much more time than he was given and deserved to have a loving family far sooner. It's impossible to accept that a rabbit as sweet and loving as Wally was given such a difficult life and not nearly enough time to enjoy the good parts of it.

We all miss Wally and I don't think I'll ever be able to accept the fact that we lost him at such a young age. I can only hope that Toot will be able to cope and live a long, happy life with a new companion in the future. She's already lost two rabbit friends this year; her grief is very apparent and we can easily relate to how broken-hearted she is.

We love you, Wallace <3


----------



## cheryl (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss 

In the time that you had Wally i know he got to experience a loving home with people that loved him and he had a little bunny friend to call his veryown and to love on.

Again i'm just so sorry you lostyour special little guy... 

Binky free little one


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh I am so sorry 4 ur loss


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 5, 2009)

we're so sorry that you lost Wally. No matter how much time we have with our fur babies, it's never enough. Even if for only a short time, he had a loving forever home--something that not all bunnies get. We just lost our youngest bunny a little more than a month ago--Bonny was about three years old. Came home one day and found her in our front yard. We were at a party and my had come over to feed everyone and found her dead. She had shown no signs of anything, so, it was really a shock. But, just like Wally, she had a loving forever home, even if for only a short time. Once again, we're are sorry for the loss to your family. Rest in peace little man and binky free at the bridge.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 5, 2009)

I am so sorry that you lost Wally. He was a really special guy and he deserved a long, happy life with you and toot after all he had been through. It wasn't your fault at all that he didn't get that, though. You did everything right by him, and that's the best measure of being a good bunny parent. I know Wally was so happy to be with you and appreciated everything you did for him. He just got some intestinal disease that even dramatic vet intervention couldn't fix. There really was nothing else you could have done. He was a special guy and we'll all miss him. I hope you and Toot can start to heal. Binky free, Wally, free of all the things that bothered you in life, and remembering all the good things you did have.
:rainbow::bunnydance::rainbow:


----------



## kirsterz09 (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry fo your loss, 
binky free Wally :angelandbunny:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 6, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Even though he had a rough start in life it ended with a loving very loving family. He passed knowing he was well loved.

Binky free Wally.


----------



## DazyDaizee (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks guys.. I keep trying to tell myself those things. I think this might be especially hard because I lost my angora, Pete so soon before I adopted Wally which is what got me into fostering in the first place. I knew Pete wouldn't live especially long, having been about eight when I got him.. so I assumed that when I adopted Wally at such a young age that I wouldn't have to deal with this again so soon. 

Toot seems to be doing better. She does spend a lot of time near the baby bunny cages. Of course, she'll be aggressive with them if you let them out, but she seems to like their companionship.
We already know we're keeping Scotty from the litter, but we may end up keeping Iggy, also, now that he's getting along so well with Scotty and most of the other bunnies. So, with any luck, Toot shouldn't be short of companions once the boys are neutered and we begin bonding.

I really didn't think I'd miss Wally this much...


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 7, 2009)

[align=center]





We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.

We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. 

We love them and care for them.

We feed them and play with them.

We watch them grow and marvel at the change.

We laugh and enjoy there every move. 

We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.

We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.

We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. 

We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole. 









[/align]


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 7, 2009)

ink iris:I'm sorry for your loss ink iris::hug:



urplepansy:Binky Free Wally urplepansy: 



Beautiful pic's.


----------



## l.lai (Oct 8, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, RIP Wally.


----------

